# PIP Daemonhunter blog [Pic update 13/3/07]



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

As the models from my WIP Daemonhunter conversion thread gets done, i'll post up the painting here, along with numerous unconverted things..

here we go...

WIP GK termie, more pics lower down, but just to give you an idea of the method. basically he's just been heavily drybrushed silver. and had a few dabs of gold.









WIP experimentation: red hilt + blue blade = no.









Refinment:

















Basically done:









My first finished ST. i like his eye.









one squad is done to this standard which i'm happy with for now:









WIP rhino


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

painting looks good. I'd consider a wash of blue ink on the silver armour of the termies. A friend of mine did that to his and they look really good.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i've been thinking about it. i spose i'll try it on a leg, and go back if i dont like it.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

the first (very first) licks of paint have gone onto my converted PA GKs...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

getting there mate  the bottom 2 are the best i think


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks pretty nice.

What are those, custom GKs i see? With the cloaks?

The only problem is the STs. The flesh there is kinda yellow. (Sorry If you aren't done there yet!)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

cuztom GKs... check out the WIP thread for how i made them, mostly from vanilla marines and GS.

the face of the STs, i'm open to suggestions, i used dwarf flesh and then washed it with the old flesh wash, youre right, now... how do i fix it?


----------



## Jamescuk (Jan 10, 2007)

Being a collector of GK i do suggest to give them a blue inck wash/glaze.

Also i advise not to drubrush them and highlight up from bolt gun...I've found out the hard way that using boltgun spray is a bad idea, its better to just paint it on.

The way i do my Grey knight is to paint them all bolt gun, then ink wash them blue, then highlight up to mithirl silver,

also, the blue swords make them metal, if your trying to do non metalic metal, then u need to use a blue grey and highlight up from that


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

to be honest, i'm not even sure if i'm going to highlight them... we'll see, and the blades, no idea what im going to do with them either, just trying different things, should get some done tomorrow and will post...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Please do try something with the blades. I did not do anything particularly impressive with the blades on my GK's, and I'm now wishing I had.

Still, there is always a chance to go over them again...

Your models look quite nice.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

quick WIP shot of the cloak dudes, finishing basecoat tonight...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

here are some more shots... the main thing to finish is the red cloaks/guns, they look really flat atm...














































C&C?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

The cloth is really well done.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

it is? its not even done... its just... scab red. surely i should highlight it?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The lighting is showing the illusion of highlighting IMO.

Looking good there this is going to be a nice force when all done.
cool to see indeedy!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah, thats what it is, it looks very flat without the flash.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

There is just something about thse models that I don't like. I don't know what it is and it's probably intrinsic to the models, so I won't go further.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

what do you think of the newer stuff in the WIP thread?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It's the Grey Knights in Power Armour. I think the incorporated Nemesis weapons look awkwardly oversized (which is why the Storm Bolters were the size of Bolt Pistols in the very old ones) and, like I've said before, I think the Kneadatite masks look bad. The ones with more unconverted helmets look better to me, and with the chunky Nemesis and the funny faceplates, it just adds up to be too much. OF course, at this stage, you've probably narly finished the army and you can't do anything about that.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> OF course, at this stage, you've probably narly finished the army and you can't do anything about that.


bingo bango...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

dire. fucking. news.

i left my case on the bus, with my recently FINISHED grey knight squads, my GK dread and 40 STs in. and it hasnt been handed in since yesterday.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Dude! Oh wow, no way.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

they found it! ive got it all back! pics tomorrow.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You Lucky,Lucky,Lucky,Lucky, Lucky,Lucky,Bas..........

Class one good news can't wait to see them!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The Emperor protects after all eh?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad to hear you got them back tor


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

right, time for some updates...

First off is my mighty FW GK dread. i should have taken some WIP shots to show the GS, but basically had to GS the arms to where they are now, pointed way away from the body. hopefully his pose and positioning will look better once all the paint is on.



















Right, now, onto the nearly finished squads...

First, cloak squad:









Second, bret head squad (one of whose arms has fallen orf):









and lastly, shield squad, one of whose swords has fallen out of his hand. these are the least finished.









there we are then...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking good there mate, how are you going to base them up?


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks like hes got some grass sutff on some of the models, i personally think that would look best with the models, maybe some rocks, never seem to be able to go wrong with grass and rocks


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

well, because i'm an idiot, i forgot to base them before under coating. i'm going to go for a sort of 'blasted wasteland' look...

today im going to GW to buy some DA vets and make my last PA squad...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Right ladies and gents, I'm so nearly finished...

Here is a pic of most of the army laid out. Whats missing isa dread (nearly finished), 3 rhinos (unmade), and another ST squad (undercoated, some painted). And obviously my Inq Lord and parts of his retinue...










And now here are the individual squads and things, apologies for bad photos...

Firstly, my unfinished Pre-H LR. The yello makes it look the the McLandRaider, so theyre going gold, the icons are going stone, not brown.










Cloak squad in all its glory. Obviously one member isnt finished, but he's an extra anyway.










Bret head squad, nearly done.










My not nearly done dread... he's taking way too long...










Check it! extreme! its shield squad! completely done, maybe some tidyup, but im very lazy.










ZOMG! Its DA vet squad! not even finished making these, not a priority...










And finally, some of my Deathwatch...










So, C&C?


----------

